
Hold the World: Mixed Reality App on London’s Natural History Museum - sohkamyung
https://www.microsoft.com/en-sg/p/hold-the-world/9n7wvv203zf0
======
sohkamyung
A video on twitter [1] showing it in action

[1]
[https://twitter.com/peterfalkingham/status/10217178427676344...](https://twitter.com/peterfalkingham/status/1021717842767634432)

